# Daniel Featley: In defence of the Apostles’ and Athanasian Creeds



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 30, 2020)

Daniel Featley offered the following defence of both the Apostles’ Creed and the Athanasian Creed in a speech before the Westminster Assembly of divines, which he subsequently published:

And howsoever, some doubt whether _Athanasius_ were the author of that Creed which bears his name, yet the greater number of the learned of latter ages entitle him to it; and though peradventure he framed it not himself, yet it is most agreeable to his doctrine, and seemeth to be drawn out of his works, and in that regard may be rightly termed his Creed. And for the third Creed, although I believe not, that either the Apostles jointly or severally dictated it: yet I subscribe to _Calvin’s_ judgment, who saith, that it was a summary of the Christian Faith, extant in the Apostles’ days, and approved of by them. …

For more, see Daniel Featley: In defence of the Apostles’ and Athanasian Creeds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

